# Finally Joined



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome!!! What other sites were you a member of? I was a huge qdma.com person last year UNTIL I joined this site in January.

Welcome Aboard!!!


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

WELCOME to AT!! :darkbeer:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* SureShot150. Have fun here.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome to AT:dancing::banana::welcomesign::banana::dancing:


----------



## Mr.Bro (Feb 26, 2009)

Welcome SureShot

You want have problem finding new threads here.
Have fun.


----------



## cowboy6532 (Apr 30, 2009)

welcome to the family


----------



## SouthernOhio#9 (Oct 10, 2005)

:dancing: :welcomesign: :dancing:


----------



## trophyhunter20 (Nov 1, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## paintedman (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Deerslayer25 (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT


----------

